# Broncolor Siros L - battery powered monolights



## d (May 17, 2016)

I was wondering when Bron would release something like this, and was actually pricing up the regular Siros lights earlier today. Look pretty good!

http://news.broncolor.com/light-stories/siros-l-battery-powered-studio-quality-in-800-and-400-joules/

d.


----------



## bgateb (May 28, 2016)

Interesting -- I've been using the B1's and B2's over the last year, so i'm already invested in Profoto (switched from Einsteins after renting the profotos for some location work, but still have the Einsteins fro studio and fast flash duration stuff), but would like to see how these fare. I also considered the Broncolor Move packs when switching up my lighting system.


----------



## Pookie (May 28, 2016)

This looks interesting I use Broncolor in the studio and both Profoto & Elinchrom on location. I'm pretty much over monoblocs on location though as they get top heavy and create some issues when working with a VAL. It will be interesting to see the price point when it settles... kind of looks like a day late and dollar short compared to the two big ones already in the field for many years now. I've been using Rangers in the field long before the Profoto B1/B2 offerings.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 29, 2016)

I've been hemming and hawing over the B1's for months, even have a few Profoto modifiers I have picked up at good prices in preparation, and then I saw the Broncolors. 

I like the 800Ws, don't like that there is no ETTL and no hint of it in the future, sure many people don't care for it but I want a big battery powered head to light moving subjects and once I dial in FEC then I will be good for varying subject distances with the B1's. Also, the Broncolor (like Elinchrom but they have their own trigger) can only do fake high sync speeds by using the slow t1 times and early trigger via third party triggers, the Profoto is true HSS (no falloff across the exposure) and is first party controller.

So despite the power I think I'll still get the B1's, but my list of wants is very specific so may well not be relevant to most. I think the biggest selling point for the Broncolor will be the power and the removable tube to get a nicely exposed bulb for modifiers, especially softer mods. Again for the B1 I am looking to use the Narrow Beam Reflector and the clear glass to increase and narrow the throw.


----------



## Viggo (May 25, 2017)

I'm moving on from Profoto and want a Siros 800 L, does anyone have any good or bad experience with it?

About "the fake HS" , my understanding is that HS is a better solution than HSS, the pulses aren't a great idea imo. HS doesn't loose power no matter the shutter speed. That means at 1/8000s the difference in power between the B1
And Siros is MASSIVE.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 25, 2017)

Viggo said:


> I'm moving on from Profoto and want a Siros 800 L, does anyone have any good or bad experience with it?
> 
> About "the fake HS" , my understanding is that HS is a better solution than HSS, the pulses aren't a great idea imo. HS doesn't loose power no matter the shutter speed. That means at 1/8000s the difference in power between the B1
> And Siros is MASSIVE.



It's not better or worse, it is just different. 

You either make one long even powered flash to cover the entire shutter travel of the slowest syncing camera the system is designed for, which means the duration of your flash has to be over 1/160 th sec and each stop faster than that loses you a stop, HS. You can calculate your max output per shutter speed by just cutting it in half each stop over 1/160.

Or you do it with multiple very high speed bursts of even light. Doing that across all systems you lose 2 stops moving to HSS and then one stop per shutter speed rise. The advantage of the HSS is that it is true high speed flash and the action stopping power of the light is well above the shutter speed. The disadvantage is the two stop lose of power going to HSS.

I'd expect to see around a two stop difference between the B1 and the Siros 800 L at full power in real world shooting. In shooting like yours where you are more interested in underexposing the sun and using narrow dof and using flash the Siros would work better for you, though it won't save you having to stop down or use an ND filter on occasions. If fast action stopping was the key motive for the lights I'd say the Profoto method would give you better results.


----------



## pwp (May 26, 2017)

bgateb said:


> Interesting -- I've been using the B1's and B2's over the last year, so i'm already invested in Profoto (switched from Einsteins)...



Hah! I switched from Profoto to Einsteins, mainly due to the high cost of ownership of the Profoto kit. They were back to the repair shop for repairs far more often than was healthy for business or budgets. The six Einsteins have passed the "tough-test" as far as I'm concerned. The battery options http://paulcbuff.com/vagabond.php are very good and modestly priced. And more pops per full charge than Profoto. How is the Siros L on this score?

Broncolor is top-shelf gear with a high level perceived "street-cred" if that matters to you, but the cost is numbing compared to to the rapidly increasing number of quality alternatives. We're really spoiled for choice.

-pw


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2017)

pwp said:


> bgateb said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting -- I've been using the B1's and B2's over the last year, so i'm already invested in Profoto (switched from Einsteins)...
> ...



Siros L is 440 full power pops for the 400 model and 220 for the 800 model.

I am still running Einsteins with a Lithium Extreme, the darn thing goes forever and charges laptops, iPads and phones while doing it. Of course the Einsteins don't give you HS or HSS which is a shame because they are capable of doing it.


----------



## Viggo (May 26, 2017)

Thanks guys!

I just ordered an AD600 after trying out one today, it costs nothing and with the 1dx2 is better than the B1 in absolutely every way, except I can't use those modifiers from Profoto, big shame, but I will live with that easier I guess.


----------



## privatebydesign (May 26, 2017)

Viggo said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I just ordered an AD600 after trying out one today, it costs nothing and with the 1dx2 is better than the B1 in absolutely every way, except I can't use those modifiers from Profoto, big shame, but I will live with that easier I guess.



Interested in how you found it better in absolutely every way, they are practically the same and there are many reviews comparing the two.

There seem to be several advantages/disadvantages to either but nothing in the basic functionality is a standout. The AD600 does have some very interesting features/options the Profoto doesn't, the remote head and the ability to use different triggers to get HSS or HS along with the power from the mains options are all good selling points, but basic functionality I haven't seen a standout 'better'.


----------



## Viggo (May 26, 2017)

privatebydesign said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys!
> ...



The power is much more consistent, I get sharp pictures with HSS, it has an insane battery.

BUT, I cancelled my order due to modifiers and second guessing a cheap product, and a big reason was color consistency which was pretty poor...

So I just reordered the Broncolor Siros 800 L and I'll be using the Profoto OCF BD with bron speedring. Feel much better about it.


----------

